# Satan Herself??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks it to me....horns and all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576027019156279296


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks it to me also. First time seeing this. Is this a for real cover printed and out there for distribution? Or is this a spoof someone has done?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Has to be a fake. Her horns are much larger than that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For real.

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/03/13/time-magazine-says-clintons-horns-were-unintentional/21153103/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmaing10%7Cdl15%7Csec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D627329


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Accidental ??MY .... LOL those are real !!! she was just having a bad hair day and couldn't keep'em hid like usual.. Some times the truth does prevail I just wounder where she hid the fork . her prefix for her ph # is 666


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

She traded the fork in on a double wide.....broom.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

A big broom. You nailed it.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Better get used to her. She will be our next pres.

Gary


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Better get used to her. She will be our next pres.
> 
> Gary


8 years ago I'd said "you're crazy as hell"......now I'm not sure what to say.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Better get used to her. She will be our next pres.
> 
> Gary


If she gets onto the oral office she will be the the second President Clinton to proclaim on national T.V. that "I did not have sex with that woman".


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Better get used to her. She will be our next pres.
> 
> Gary


Maybe...maybe not, but I sure as hell will not concede to it...we shall see. A wide and vast segment of the female population in this country is not impressed with her. What is of most importance is a appealing conservative candidate....if that occurs the race will be on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Scott Walker is next president.
Take it to the bank. 

Hillary violated a federal law.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Scott Walker is next president.
> Take it to the bank.
> Hillary violated a federal law.


Should read many federal laws.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

OH I hope you are right JD, I do know that Mike is right about the females not liking her, But the freeloaders and dumb people might still like her I'am shocked that TIME Magazine would do that to a lefty, they usually cover for them . Do you think she would look good in a orange jump suit ?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> OH I hope you are right JD, I do know that Mike is right about the females not liking her, But the freeloaders and dumb people might still like her I'am shocked that TIME Magazine would do that to a lefty, they usually cover for them . Do you think she would look good in a orange jump suit ?


I think she'd look better in a old folks home playing bridge cause that's where she belongs.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

They would ban her from any activities because she would get caught cheating then lie about and blame some war veteran that was in a wheel chain..... I'am sure Billy would love to put her in a home so he could bring all his queens home... He wouldn't have to keep them on Pervert Island anymore


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Yes, having Bill back in the White House will certainly make for interesting times again - perhaps Jay Leno will come out of retirement !!! (best case scenario, IMHO).

All kidding aside... the reason Hilary will win is precisely because the republican lineup will likely be another bunch of out-of-touch wing-nuts. Remember 2012, Mitt didn't just lose, he was slaughtered, The race wasn't even close, he was more than 100 electoral collage points behind.

For the last several presidential runs, republican candidates have propelled their campaigns using just a handful of deep-pocketed billionaire backers but that doesn't mean they have much popular support. And their message doesn't really resonate with the working-class masses. Global warming denial, more tax cuts for the filthy rich, relaxing environmental safeguards - most people aren't buying this anymore. Hilary's a 1%er too (for sure) but at least she tries to hide that fact.

Gary


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Hillary is toast, She is doing it to her self everytime she opens her mouth another lie flows from her crusty old dried up lips, even the media is riding her like a pony, the UPA is suing her for the emails , Only the far left is covering her wide .... People are tired for the Clinton lies and scandals people are( Clintoned OUTt) Females don't like her, most males hate her, only the true far left dummies still carry a torch for her lie'n Wide White .... the left is worried because she is all they have to offer and don't have a backup plan ? Maybe Uncle Joe ??? there's a real genise, Swift boat Johnny ??? there's a real honest guy !!! Ms. Warren she could get the native American vote ??? LOL


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

The far left doesn't like Hilary either. They've been on her case for years - for the same reason they don't like republican candidates. Hilary's been taking large sums of money from a handful of deep-pocketed donors.

Read the latest Nation Magazine's op-ed piece. They're urging other democratic candidates to run this primary season so Hillary isn't automatically anointed.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Yes, having Bill back in the White House will certainly make for interesting times again - perhaps Jay Leno will come out of retirement !!! (best case scenario, IMHO).
> 
> All kidding aside... the reason Hilary will win is precisely because the republican lineup will likely be another bunch of out-of-touch wing-nuts. Remember 2012, Mitt didn't just lose, he was slaughtered, The race wasn't even close, he was more than 100 electoral collage points behind.
> 
> ...


Republicans aren't denying a global warming cycle is occurring. They're denying man made global warming. BIG, BIG difference.

Everyone knows the earth goes through warming/cooling cycles. Trying to blame fossil fuels is whats in dispute.

BTW: Scott Walker is far from a "right wing nut job". Hes a very highly regarded governor that has turned a state drowning in a fiscal crisis into a state with a balanced budget and lower taxes, which is much better than the state you and I reside in (PA). PA has pitifully high taxes (state, fuel, sales, you name it) and *nothing to show for it *but trashed roads, closed factories and an aging population leaving for the republican south in* DROVES.*

Walker ain't no "1 percenter". He has defeated everything the liberal elite radicals and unions can throw at him by being honest and forthright with voters. 
People are tired of elite Harvard lawyers for presidents. Walker will appeal to ordinary folks much better. He is a middle class citizen that went to an ordinary college and dropped out. I know more people that did that than graduated with a law degree from Harvard. 
He will resonate very well with ordinary people.

"[republicans].....more tax cuts for the filthy rich"??
Surely you must mean Obama with his treasury lackie Yellon printing *90 BILLION *per month in "quantitative easing" (or money printing) for Wall Street's billionaires. 
Why do you think the stock market is setting record highs in such a crappy economy???


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Walker , is a 1 of a kind guy , I have only lived in this state for 2 yrs but was next door before that, It is very easy to spot the lefties here because they have had the same Anti Walker signs up for the last 4 yrs, most of them sill have them up, I think they are waiting for the Union sign posters to come around and take them down for them, They will be waiting along time , He usually make the news nightly here the 3 news stations here want to hate his guts but then nobody would watch their crappy news you can hear it in their voices they try to hide it, this state is doing a H.... of a lot better than the 1 south of us that has been under Democratic law breaking governors I almost forget Our fearful leader came from that S... hole state...


----------

